# "Aspiration therapy" for weight loss (another method of purging, TBH)



## booklover (Apr 11, 2021)

I had heard of this method, but was skeptical until I saw a You Tube video last night where a man demonstrated this!  

A G-tube button, like the kind used for people with feeding disorders, is installed, and the person eats a meal, and then attaches a pump to the button about a half hour later and drains a certain amount into the toilet!    Another YTer described it as "puking out your belly button."

Here's a website to peruse at your own risk.






						What to Expect with the AspireAssist | Non-Surgical Weight Loss
					

Learn about losing weight with the AspireAssist. What to expect on the day of your procedure, and the weeks and months afterwards.




					www.aspirebariatrics.com
				




Back in the day, some bariatric surgeon did small-bowel bypasses (and some may still) and as one nurse described it to me, "They'd pig out because they knew they would shit it all out the other end in a couple hours."  The operation fell out of favor because too many people died from liver failure, or had to have transplants, as a result.

I know morbid obesity is a terrible disorder to deal with, but this could only be used by a desperate person IMNSHO.


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Apr 11, 2021)

booklover said:


> I know morbid obesity is a terrible disorder to deal with, but this could only be used by a desperate person IMNSHO.



Welp, this is disgusting, TIL. 
I would think that purging in any way, shape or form could only be used by a desperate person. I agree that this is just another form of purging.

This seems like a very unethical website/network of doctors/whatever. Normalization of purging in any way seems so... risky. Why take on the ethical risk?


----------



## Null (Apr 11, 2021)

This is not a lolcow thread. Find a general thread to put it in.


----------



## fine tooth comb (Apr 11, 2021)

the lengths people will go to just to avoid any type of self control, this would have been a satirical joke commercial 20 years ago


----------



## A Hot Potato (Apr 11, 2021)

lol holy fuck niggas how hard is it to just not eat fucking fatass shit from burger kind lol


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Apr 11, 2021)

Why the fuck did I get a notification for this???


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 11, 2021)

Throwing up is not that hard people.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Apr 11, 2021)

Just eat less, lol.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Apr 11, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Throwing up is not that hard people.


But then you can't be eating while purging. 

Lrn 2 Deathfat.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 12, 2021)

That sounds like this shit lol.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 12, 2021)

This sounds like alot of work. Probably more work then just, you know, not eating as much.


----------



## Sammyrye (Apr 12, 2021)

Bloody hell. But. When you switch threads i will follow.


----------



## MidUSA (Apr 12, 2021)

A Hot Potato said:


> lol holy fuck niggas how hard is it to just not eat fucking fatass shit from burger kind lol


Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Is Obesity Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Fridge Like Nigga Close Your Mouth Haha


----------



## booklover (Apr 12, 2021)

WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> Why the fuck did I get a notification for this???


I have no idea.


----------



## Guntanator (Apr 12, 2021)

WeDon'tNeedToWhisper said:


> Why the fuck did I get a notification for this???





booklover said:


> I have no idea.


I don't mind.


----------



## booklover (Jun 25, 2021)

That no health insurer in the United States covers this procedure says a lot right there.


----------

